

Ask HN: Back-testing system? - brentr

I am working on a back-testing system as part of a research project for my senior thesis. Would anyone be interested in seeing the system put on the web for everyone to use? Do you think it could be built into a viable online business?
======
ScottWhigham
Wow - I don't think I'd ever heard of "back-testing" before. Google'd it -
interesting...

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backtesting>

------
fbbwsa
yes, i'd be interested in seeing it put on the web for use. for casual
observers, this is interesting.

no, i don't think it could be built into a viable online business. most people
who have backtesting needs have access to the necessary data via existing
subscription services.

unless a new service provides "cleaner" data and more breadth than existing
services, it'd be hard to be competitive.

the consumers in this market are relatively insensitive to price, so that
wouldn't be seen as a significant advantage either.

